# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Thắc mắc về chân tín hiệu trong cnc shiled

## Tangphong15

chào a . e đang làm đồ án về máy đột dập CNC sử dụng CNc shiled V3 . mình muốn chân tin hiệu xuất ra để kích relay 5v thì làm như thế nào ạ ?. Theo hướng dẫn trên mạng thì mình kích bằng lệnh M3 thì relay đổi trạng thái, sau đó dùng Lệnh M5 để hủy kích thì nó ko hoạt động

----------

